# I'm Engaged!!!



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My boyfriend of 7 years asked me to marry him last night and I said yes!!!! :biggrin: I'm so excited!!!! Maggie is no longer our illegitimate child!!! It was very romantic!!! :wub: We went to Worth Ave and the beach in Palm Beach...along the way we stopped at a few cute doggie shops. Then, we pulled into the Four Season!!! I love staying in nice hotels...it is such a treat!! I love that the Four Seasons allows dogs, too!!! :biggrin: We got settled in and ready for dinner and he asked right before we went to dinner. It was very cute and it was great because Maggie was with us! Maggie got so much attention at the hotel, everyone just loved her!

I also love my ring, it sparkles and is unique! I will have to post pics once we get them developed b/c I couldn't find my digital camera!!! I just wanted to share my good news!!! Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!! :aktion033: Congrats!!! :chili: :chili: Can't wait to see pics of your ring!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Melissa [attachment=31232:congratrainbowbfly.gif] I can feel your excitement in your post, what wonderful news :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

</span> C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S :chili:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili:







:chili: :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=31233:congrat.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS~~~~That is wonderful news. I am so happy for you!!! Yes, all of us would love to see your ring......but most of all, this is a very exciting time for you!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How exciting!! Congratulations and best wishes for a very happy future!! Marriage is a wonderful thing. My husband and I met when were 18 yrs old and we are still happily together at 29 years old.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! I'm so excited for you......


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-congratulations!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm glad I'm not the only one who waited 7 years-but hey, it was worth the wait-right? :biggrin: Can't wait to see the ring and hear how the planning goes! :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

[attachment=31235:index_co...ons_logo.jpg]

You were in my neck of the woods. The Four Seasons if lovely. Bless your heart. I hope you have a very long and happy life together!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, that is SOOOO exciting!! Congratulations!!!! My boyfriend and I have been dating for 5.5 years and have been talking about engagement so it will probably not be too long for me either. I can't wait to see the pics of your ring. You will have to share about your wedding planning too! CONGRATS again!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: . Remember the engagement ring is NOT a Christmas present , it's an EXTRA  . Sarah


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

How exciting. Thank you for sharing your wonderful news with us. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! !!! Wishing you both a wonderful life together! Now you'll be busy busy busy planning that special wedding day!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:w00t: ohhh, what wonderful news!!! :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations!! You must be so excited  Can't wait to hear about the wedding and see pics of your ring.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations Melissa!!!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CONGRATS, I can't wait to see pictures of your ring


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! That's very exciting. :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Melissa. That's great!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh congratulations! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wonderful!! CONGRATS!!!!!
How exciting!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwwwww congradulations!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats great news, CONGRATS. :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations on you engagement! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! We have to see pictures!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Getting engaged is one of the happiest times of your life!!! I bet you have that "glow!" And I bet your smile sparkles even more than your diamond


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Such exciting news to share!! :aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! What an exciting time for you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:

Congratulations. :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I wanted to thank everyone for your sweet replies!!! I love SM!!! Y'all are going to make me cry!!!! :biggrin: I'm just so happy and excited!!! I can finally call my boyfriend my fiance!! I' m so lucky to have him in my life! He's the one who purchased Maggie for me and he initially was not interested in a toy breed especially one with tear staining, but he adores Maggie. He has actually become open to the idea of getting Maggie a lil sister!!! It just seems like everything is starting to fall into place in my life!!! :biggrin: Now if I can just find a job that I love!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

wishing you both a life time of happiness and love. Best wishes!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahhh the 7 year itch ... he proposed --- yayyyy :aktion033: 

I'm glad that Maggie will now have legal parents .. :HistericalSmiley: 

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Congratulations...I'm glad Maggie won't be illegitimate anymore! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

WhoooHoooo! That news makes me smile  Congrats and can't wait to hear the plans unfolding!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

How exciting! Congratulations


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations!

Yay on the ring too.




I never got one. We were only engaged a month before the wedding and my man was a broke college student back then and his dad was sending him money to live on.


LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: yay, congratulations. that is great :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww...... congratulations. That is so exciting!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats! That is super exciting.  
:chili: :chili: :chili: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG!!! Congrats!!! That is SOOOOOO exciting!! I cant wait for pics and hear all about your wedding plans!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your exciting news with us...............I am excited for you. Have you set a date?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!! What a very special time for all three of you.

Pictures please!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mooshe (Dec 12, 2007)

Best wishes to you both! Enjoy this special time - and, blessings to you all!

Mooshe


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats! I can't wait to see the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*congrats!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :wub: :wub:


----------

